# Some jewelry



## amirchen (Sep 15, 2012)

This is the set:



i took a few pictures using my Nikon D90 , kit lens (18-55) with extension tubes, each one with a different focus .
fixed the pictures a little using Lightroom , focused them together using Helicon focus, and cleaned them using PhotoShop.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 15, 2012)

I have to say that I think it would have made for a stronger image had you shot directly down onto the piece negating the requirement for so much DoF.


----------



## FacetFlash (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Amirchen.  Anyone trying jewelry photography has my respect!  Nice shot! I started out using a Nikon d90 years and years back.  I do agree with tirediron on shooting down on the piece to make it more seen and the angle can make your diamonds come out a lot more.  Also, there are other black surfaces out there that will create a better background with more texture and give off a more smooth finish on the piece.  That is unless you're wanting the all black look.  Let me know if you need some help!


----------



## MK3Brent (Sep 24, 2012)

Could be my eyes, but it doesn't look very sharp.
Also, with your black drop, lint and other artifacts show up prominently. I'd spot heal those or something to remove all the little specks.


----------



## Fixage (Oct 6, 2012)

Helicon Focus the best software, but your score is bad, I'm talking about the sharpness. That's what makes  Helicon Focus -


----------

